
Adoption of Cloud computing and Blockchain in a financial organization - bugfinder20
A combination of Cloud and Blockchain will potentially transform the current paper-based trade finance approach for the processing and management of trade transactions into a more inclusive digital and efficient platform.<p>Adoption of Cloud computing by a financial organization will represent a major change to its existing technology management, resource, and policies.
======
bugfinder20
You can download the whitepaper on this topic for free here:
[http://tinyurl.com/cloud-nd-blockchain-in-finance](http://tinyurl.com/cloud-
nd-blockchain-in-finance)

